
Hector Ruiz out at AMD, Dirk Meyer new CEO  - nickb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-9993621-92.html
======
azharcs
I really want AMD to recover. If they die, Intel will be monopolistic, prices
will increase and kiss innovation goodbye. I think their biggest mistake was
buying ATI and now they have to compete with 2 giants Intel and Nvedia. God
Bless them.

~~~
DenisM
Their bigget mistake was sitting flat on their asses for 4 years after
shipping hammer (original athlon 64). Then I said to myself - it can't get any
worse for them. But the've proven me wrong when they finally shipped their
"true" quad-core Barcelona and it turned it to be a Vista - a day late and a
dollar short.

------
vizard
I wonder who will buy the handheld graphics divison. Any ideas? Current
competitors in the handheld divison are imagination technologies and nvidia
and neither will probably buy the Imageon divison. Perhaps qualcomm might buy
them given that qualcomm is using Imageon in its own SoC?

